# What's your favorite woven wrap?



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

I'm interested in a new wrap and want to try woven. Got any faves?


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Ellaroo. Definitely. The Ysabel is so pretty. Supportive. Just needs to be washed properly.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Didy waves.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Love my Storcheweige Inka. So pretty. So supportive.


----------



## avalanchelynn (Jun 8, 2007)

the gsw ones are wonderful







be it didy, girasol, storch, vatanai, hopp...generally thinner wraps like ellaroo, vat are great for warm weather but need careful wrapping to prevent pressure points







my current favs, what we're using very often with dd, are dolcino wraps, and didy waves


----------



## quinbearzmama (Jan 26, 2005)

Tough question! Storchs and Didys are our faves around here- stripes for toddlers and waves for little ones. I've heard Hopps are amazing for heavy babes.


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

So far I've tried Girasol, BB Slen, Vatanai, Storch, Didymos stripe, Ellaroo, and Bara Barns. I like them all, though my BB Slen and Storches are the most supportive.


----------



## ilovedahlias (Feb 5, 2008)

I just got a bb-slen from thebabywearer.com, so i'll get back to ya after trying it out. I'm so excited:


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

If you're new to wovens I'd go for a Ellaroo. They're thinner but still supportive, so you can learn your way around wovens without the bunching and huge knots that can happen with something like a Didy if you don't know what you're doing (holy run-on sentence Batman!). Wovens wrap _much_ differently than stretchies.


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Didy waves and Leo storch.


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 18, 2008)

Didymos linen blend wraps.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

what age and size is the LO you'll be wrapping? that makes a difference as far as what would be best IMO.

as a pp said, the ellaroo is a nice starter wrap - and if you have an infant that doesn't weigh a ton it would be a great, inexpensive way to start. i have DD on my back in an Ellaroo Maija right now. She's 2 weeks old. but if you're starting with a hefty toddler, something more supportive (like a didy stripes or a storch) would be a much better bet.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I' ve tried many...Storch, Girasol, Didy Indio...but I LOVE my rainbow Bebina.

It's thinner than a storch and a indio...easier to manipulate and does'nt make a huge knot.. the just as supportive and comfy. The girasol was eh-eh, but a bit too grippy for my likeing.

So my vote is for a Bebina...


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
what age and size is the LO you'll be wrapping? that makes a difference as far as what would be best IMO.

as a pp said, the ellaroo is a nice starter wrap - and if you have an infant that doesn't weigh a ton it would be a great, inexpensive way to start. i have DD on my back in an Ellaroo Maija right now. She's 2 weeks old. but if you're starting with a hefty toddler, something more supportive (like a didy stripes or a storch) would be a much better bet.

Yup, so true...ER is a great starter wrap...I had one when ds was 4 months through 7 months...at 7 months he started to feel too heavy and I sold it.

Rock on, newborn back carrying...tis wonderful isnt it.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

my hopp.


----------



## treehugz (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got a gypsy mama bali baby breeze... lovin' it on these 80 degree days. We'll see how I like it in August though!


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

My didy and my storch


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

There are variations in the supportiveness and suppleness of wraps even within the same brand. Colourways contribute so much to this, it's hard to generalize. Go with the colourway you like best.

Get thee to your nearest babywearing group to try some out before investing $100+. thebabwearer.com has forums and reviews of wraps to help you make up your mind, based on your needs.

I myself have a didy, a hopp and a storch. I regularly use all 3 for various reasons. My didy is a shorty, at 4m. My hopp is my workhorse, a 4.6m that can withstand machine washing and drying. My storch is a looong 5,2m for wrapping my two kiddies in one wrap for going long distances by bus and subway.


----------

